# Baratza Preciso 20% OFF + Free Shipping!



## EspressoMento.com (Jun 15, 2015)

This promotion of Baratza Preciso 20% off + free shipping is created only for forum members and will last until July 3 so hurry up!

Total price after discount is €297.11 or £215.

Promo code for forum members is *CFBP2603*



*
*Product page *Baratza Preciso Burr Grinder*


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

perhaps a link to the item or the price in here would help

Cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> perhaps a link to the item or the price in here would help
> 
> Cheers


Once a Mod, always a Mod!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Once a Mod, always a Mod!


Pedant more like


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Once a Mod, always a Mod!


Once a tw.........


----------

